# looking for a new shampoo



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi,
For the last 2 years i'm using CG citrus wash and gloss, and it's great at removing dirt and gives the car nice shine.

Couple of days ago I've applied Opti-Coat on the car and i'm looking for a new shampoo that will keep the coat in good condition for as long as possible.

I'm looking for a shampoo that will be strong enough to remove dirt and stuck bugs, PH neutral and smooth to use (reduce swirls) for about the same economic value as the W&G (I use about 8 ml of shampoo per wash, a pint is good for about 50-60 washes and it cost about 9£. I can settle for 30 washes @ 9£ )

I don't use a foam gun.
Extra shine is preferable, but it probably won't stick to the coat anyway so it's not necessary I guess.

Sorry for my English (if there are mistakes ) and thanks for helping
https://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2015/04/07/2015-04-0712.19.44.jpg


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

duragloss 901 is epic and cheap,i just used zaino z7 that is also amazing adds nice bling and nice sheeting and beading


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

GTechinq G-Wash 
CG Citrus Wash & Clear


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Wolf's chemicals white satin. Chemical guys maxi suds and Chemical guys glossworkz (have not tried the new version) are my favorites. I have measured the pH value in wash and gloss and it is very high.


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

WOW that's really high. 

I'm thinking about the Wolf's chemicals white satin and the CG glossworkz for now.

According to some reviews the Zaino z7 is drying very fast and I'm from a worm country so it will be a real pain to keep it wet. Although, I like the UV filter it contains 

The G-wash is not strong enough (again, according to some reviews)

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bilt Hamber auto wash gets my vote. It has no added agents, just a pure shampoo and you use 1 teaspoon per bucket so cost effective also.

Can see my recent review of the product in this section.


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

I use Megs Gold Class and i rate it, but i haven't tried any of the above so can't compare


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Buy the CarChem detailing world special shampoo they just brought out. Smells amazing!


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

Brian1612 - where can I buy it? (with international shipping)
Kash-Jnr - How is it compared to the other products recommended here? cant find reviews about it


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Over budget but you will get plenty of washes per bottle is CarChem 1:1900 also DW shampoo winner again. Spend an extra £1 and you get to pick your colour, scent and even name your product


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

And where can I buy it? (again, with international shipping)

Unfortunately I'm not that familiar with online detailing shops (usually I'm ordering from i4d, CYC and DC and in my country there is very limited selection of detailing products from CG, dodo, G-techniq, Meg' and OTP).
Ordering from the US cost A LOT so Europe shops only please


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I assume you are located in Europe? Bilt Hamber is German I believe so any of your European sales sites will likely stock it, a look on Amazon and Ebay is usually your best bet for cheap prices!


----------



## shipseys (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi 
Used GYEON Bathe+ for the first time this weekend and it was very very good.
Until then had used the Zaino , which was also excellent


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> I assume you are located in Europe? Bilt Hamber is German I believe so any of your European sales sites will likely stock it, a look on Amazon and Ebay is usually your best bet for cheap prices!


LMAO!!!

Bilt Hamber are based in Billericay, Essex!!!!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

loving gtechniq at the mo


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

IGGL said:


> And where can I buy it? (again, with international shipping)
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not that familiar with online detailing shops (usually I'm ordering from i4d, CYC and DC and in my country there is very limited selection of detailing products from CG, dodo, G-techniq, Meg' and OTP).
> Ordering from the US cost A LOT so Europe shops only please


I recommend these Elite car care and Roll up and shine both have excellent service and cheap shipping cost to Norway.


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

OK, so:
*CG Glossworks *- no downsides so far
*Zaino Z7* - includes UV filter (which is really important for me) but dries too fast, is it that noticeable? 
*Bilt Hamber Auto Wash* - cant understand if its PH neutral or harmful to waxes 
*GTechinq G-Wash* - not strong\ affective as the others?
*Wolf's chemicals white satin* - comes only in 1L container which makes the shipment very expensive 
*GYEON Bathe+* - sounds really nice but I don't know if it will work well with the Opti-Coat or if its wax safe (for other cars that I wash from time to time)
*CarChem *have delivery fee of £45.95 on all deliveries from their site so... no.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

IGGL said:


> OK, so:
> *CG Glossworks *- no downsides so far
> *Zaino Z7* - includes UV filter (which is really important for me) but dries too fast, is it that noticeable?
> *Bilt Hamber Auto Wash* - cant understand if its PH neutral or harmful to waxes
> ...


G-wash is great, plenty of cleaning power. Given your needs I would go with BH auto wash. At recommended concentration (5 ml per wash) it will not harm wax/coating and is a really fantastic shampoo. Costs just under £10 and widely available from traders on here. Small 300ml bottle should keep shipping down and will give you 60 washes:thumb:


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

The problem is when the soapy water will dry on the car before I'll have the chance to rinse it. Than the concentration of the shampoo can go up and if it's not PH balanced and wax safe, it can damage it


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

G-Wash 3 cupfull in 10 liters gives great cleaning ability plus it doesn't attract dust .


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo and Gyeon Bathe and Bathe+ are all really good shampoos. Bathe+ won't harm your Opti-Coat- and adds great shine and cleanse really well. Car Chem have lots of resellers so look around at their delivery charges. Excel detailing, Remyroc detailing all sell it.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Rotiform said:


> Wolf's chemicals white satin. Chemical guys maxi suds and Chemical guys glossworkz (have not tried the new version) are my favorites. I have measured the pH value in wash and gloss and it is very high.


A seller once told me that Shampoos weren't measured neat but at the given dilution ratios with water added. If another manufacturer could clarify this...


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Kokopelli said:


> A seller once told me that Shampoos weren't measured neat but at the given dilution ratios with water added. If another manufacturer could clarify this...


That would make sense...


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

In addition, consider Auto Glym shampoo and conditioner :thumb:


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

Haiii.... Come on, it's too much. :wall:
Which one is the safest and with good cleaning ability (from the ones that were mentioned in this thread)


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

I've just started using mad cow amber nectar, great shampoo and a nice price too, smell is also lovely


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Why not try the brand new Bouncers shampoo? =)

Or, CG new Hybrid V7 shampoo.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Wolfs white satin is my go to shampoo at the minute. carchem and britemax shampoos are also excellent!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Blackroc said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Bilt Hamber are based in Billericay, Essex!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I have no idea where I got that from, apologies lol :doublesho


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

OK, some new questions:

The Zaino Z7- it says here that it contains some "polymer ingredients from our Show Car Polish systems" what does it mean? will it damage my OC?

The GYEON Bathe+ is off the list because it contains SiO2 particles that potentially can damage the OC.

The V7 shampoo looks nice, but I think that its cleaning ability is low. And I think it's too new. can't find it on European sites.

Bilt Hamber Auto Wash- well, it may be a good shampoo but I cant find anything spacial about it, and in higher concentrations it will strip wax


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Kokopelli said:


> A seller once told me that Shampoos weren't measured neat but at the given dilution ratios with water added. If another manufacturer could clarify this...


my English is not quite good, but I can try:

It may vary from manufacturers to manufactures. Anyway this can easily be calculate by using this pH calculator. The Citrus wash & gloss bottle says: add 1 oz of Citrus wash & gloss to a 5 gallon of water. 1 oz is 29,53 ml 5 gallon is 18,927 liter ore 18927ml. Mixed soap and water has a pH of 10.49.

Gtechniq G wash  MSDS says it has a pH between 6-7, but I measured it to 10. However, mix it properly 1:1800 (10ml to 18000ml water) gives a pH on 6,744









If you want to see more pH measurements of my product you can look at this thread on a Norwegian forum site. I'm not going to translate everything there for you, it will probably take me a week I must add that I can't prove that the ph meter is correct, i just did it for fun


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CarChem 1900:1 for the win IMHO

CarChem are doing a 'special' on it to celebrate the 2104 DW Award
http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/shampoo-celebration-edition-1ltr

Bargain at this price! :thumb:


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

The shampoo is a bargain but the delivery cost is too high


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Iron x snow soap for some maintenance wash and any other without gloss enchanters and wax for regular wash. CG W&G is good shampoo even though it has wax in it. What about CG Mr. Pink or Maxi Suds?


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, they are OK but nothing spacial. and their cleaning ability is not that high.
Unfortunately I wash my car once in a 3-4 weeks so I need abit stronger shampoo


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

IGGL said:


> Haiii.... Come on, it's too much. :wall:
> Which one is the safest and with good cleaning ability (from the ones that were mentioned in this thread)


Glossworkz works very well with good optical brightening additives


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

IGGL said:


> The shampoo is a bargain but the delivery cost is too high


Free delivery this weekend dude :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Free delivery this weekend dude :thumb:


I think its only free if you spend over £29.99


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

And I don't believe that it includes Israel


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Dodo Juice Supernatural and Bilt Hamber Autowash are the best for low shipping. You don't pay VAT at least, like me.


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, only 10-12 £ for shipping 
But I don't care paying 2-3£ more for the shampoo if it's worth it. 
The difference between 0.5L and 1L is about 5-6£ in shipment fee


----------



## Darraghmh91 (Mar 31, 2015)

I currently use muk-off car shampoo now but I'm eger to try the CG citrus wash and gloss and CG glossworks .. A cap full of each in a bucket is ment to be a great job
The muk-off shampoo is great tho it has great suds in it and leaves a great shine aswell


----------

